# Siemens Niederspannungsschaltgeräte



## berni_rb (5 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wo bekomme ich günstig Siemens Niederspannungstechnik.

DANKE!


----------



## knabi (5 Mai 2010)

bei SIEMENS? Oder eben beim Großhändler Deines Vertrauens!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## jabba (5 Mai 2010)

Privat oder geschäftlich?
1 Taster oder 1000?

Kleine Mengen z.b. hier http://www.pfaender-shop.de

Wenn viel direkt Siemens (schwierig) oder halt Händler z.B Sonepar wenn Privat mal einen hier anschreiben was der dir für Preise machen kann.

Wenn nur ein paar Sachen aber die neu und günstig sein sollen schick mir ne PN


----------



## Jolando82 (14 September 2017)

Hi,

bin hier auf was ganz interessantes gestoßen:

http://w3.siemens.com/powerdistribu...-lp-outletstore/Seiten/em-lp-outletstore.aspx

Siemens EM LP veranstaltet wohl sowas wie einen "SALE".

Geht aber nur noch bis 30. September. Einfach mal durchstöbern


----------

